# Green stuff on my bacon



## mattyoc20 (Dec 1, 2014)

Just took 10lbs of belly out of pops brine.  Its been in there for fifteen days.  Once I took it out I noticed this green stuff on the bacon.  Any ideas?












20141201_181318.jpg



__ mattyoc20
__ Dec 1, 2014






Also, I dont know why I am thinking this but I cant remember putting cure #1 into the brine.  I dont think I would forget to do that but for life of me cant remember if I did.  Is the fact that yhe belly is bright red on the inside a good sign that I did?












20141201_181438.jpg



__ mattyoc20
__ Dec 1, 2014






I feel like an idiot even asking but figured id see if the experts on this awesome forum may be able to shed some light on this for me.  Thanks for the help!!


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 1, 2014)

Throw it out and start over with a notebook. And measure the weights before you hurt yourself or someone you love. I dont want to be harsh, but the cure is in fact poisonous at too high a level and the toxic growths like salmonella and botulism that can occur without it can make you pass out vomiting and you may not wake up. Understand what those problems are or follow strict recipes and it will be safer.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 1, 2014)

Trickyputt said:


> Throw it out and start over with a notebook. And measure the weights before you hurt yourself or someone you love. I dont want to be harsh, but the cure is in fact poisonous at too high a level and the toxic growths like salmonella and botulism that can occur without it can make you pass out vomiting and you may not wake up. Understand what those problems are or follow strict recipes and it will be safer.


Your not being harsh at all.  That is kind of what i figured.  I was just hoping i was wrong.  Do you think it has to much cure in it?  I follow pops brine exactly and this is about the 5th time making bacon in the last year with this outcome.  I appreciate the quick response.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 1, 2014)

I would defer to those here who use the recipe. I have not as of yet. It was your comment on whether or not you used cure that alarmed me.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure i put it in.  I cannot see myself not putting it in.  And i though i read somewhere that if it has a that nice reddish tint when cutting it means it has been cured.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 1, 2014)

I wish I could be of more service. Uncertainity after 15 days...toss it. Its a few bucks for a lesson.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 1, 2014)

I cant see it being that red if there was no cure.

How does it smell?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 1, 2014)

Green stuff I have no idea as mold needs at least some air and would not grow in a brine. If you forgot the cure No Sweat! Assuming you kept/cured it in the refer, there is no reason clostridium botulinum would have grown, same for salmonella. To make it safe you just need to cover your butt and smoke at 200°F+ to an IT of 145°. The bacon will render some fat but will be absolutely fine to eat, even as is. This type of thing happens, you just have to Hot Smoke just like any other hunk of Pork that is not cured...JJ


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 1, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I cant see it being that red if there was no cure.
> 
> How does it smell?


No issue with the smell.  I actually just cut off the green part and tossed it.  I have the rest in the fridge uncovered.  I was planning on smoking on sunday.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 1, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Green stuff I have no idea as mold needs at least some air and would not grow in a brine. If you forgot the cure No Sweat! Assuming you kept/cured it in the refer, there is no reason clostridium botulinum would have grown, same for salmonella. To make it safe you just need to cover your butt and smoke at 200°F+ to an IT of 145°. The bacon will render some fat but will be absolutely fine to eat, even as is. This type of thing happens, you just have to Hot Smoke just like any other hunk of Pork that is not cured...JJ


Great to know.  Thanks JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 1, 2014)

mattyoc20 said:


> No issue with the smell.  I actually just cut off the green part and tossed it.  I have the rest in the fridge uncovered.  I was planning on smoking on sunday.



I would cut some off and cook it.


----------



## venture (Dec 1, 2014)

Assuming your fridge and your brine were at the right temp?  You should be fine.

When I was a kid, my parents were very frugal.  Sometimes the butcher at the store had a ham or an uncut slab of bacon with a little green mold on the outside which my dad would buy at a healthy discount..  My parents would cut the mold off and scrub the area with a little vinegar.

We ate well at a reduced price.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## red dog (Dec 1, 2014)

That's exactly why I always work with a printed out recipe. Even if I know it by heart. Check each ingredient off as you measure and add.


----------



## mckay (Dec 2, 2014)

Was your liquid slimy after the cure?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 2, 2014)

I find the meat cured with nitrite has a specific smell even after a few days. If you forgot the nitrite you would not detect that smell. Can you tell?


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 2, 2014)

McKay said:


> Was your liquid slimy after the cure?



No not really


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 2, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> I find the meat cured with nitrite has a specific smell even after a few days. If you forgot the nitrite you would not detect that smell. Can you tell?



I wish I could but I have not developed that sense yet.


----------

